# Puzzlebox des Yogg-Saron



## Ischey (31. Januar 2011)

Moin

Ihr kennt doch sicher alle Puzzlebox des Yogg-Saron.

Kann man das Ding Öffnen?


----------



## Kyrador (31. Januar 2011)

Ich kopiere mal schamlos von wowhead 

*Puzzle Box of Yogg-Saron whispers you one upon use:*
_
At the bottom of the ocean even light must die
The silent, sleeping, staring houses in the backwoods always dream. It would be merciful to tear them down.
There is no sharp distinction between the real and the unreal.
Even death may die.
There is a little lamb lost in dark woods.
All places, all things have souls. All souls can be devoured.
What can change the nature of a man?
The stars sweep chill currents that make men shiver in the dark.
You will all be alone in the end.
Do you dream while you sleep or is it an escape from the horrors of reality?
Look around. They will all betray you. Flee screaming into the black forest.
In the land of Ny'alotha there is only sleep.
In the sleeping city of Ny'alotha walk only mad things.
Ny'alotha is a city of old, terrible, unnumbered crimes.
Y'knath k'th'rygg k'yi mrr'ungha gr'mula.
The void sucks at your soul. It is content to feast slowly.
The drowned god's heart is black ice.
It is standing right behind you. Do not move. Do not breathe.
Have you had the dream again? A black goat with seven eyes that watches from the outside.
In the sunken city, he lays dreaming.
Open me! Open me! Open me! Then only will you know peace.
You resist. You cling to your life as if it actually matters. You will learn.
The tortured spirits of your ancestors cling to you, screaming in silence. Apparently they are quite numerous.
The fish know all the secrets. They know the cold. They know the dark.
The giant rook watches from the dead trees. Nothing breathes beneath his shadow.
Beneath the shadow of the darkened spire, there is no light, no mercy, only void, and the chaos within
_


----------



## Alpax (31. Januar 2011)

Zur Erklärung: Bei Benutzung wird einem eine der obigen Sätze zugeflüstert ... bei deutschem Client nat. auf Deutsch


----------



## Ischey (31. Januar 2011)

Und mehr sinn hat das ding net?


----------



## Windelwilli (31. Januar 2011)

Ischey schrieb:


> Und mehr sinn hat das ding net?



Hat nicht mehr oder weniger Sinn als die anderen "Fun"-Items, die man so ausbuddeln kann.


----------



## Derulu (31. Januar 2011)

Schön, dass jetzt auch Funitems schon einen "Sinn" haben müssen...einen anderen, tieferen als den Spieler ein klein wenig zu unterhalten


----------



## Ischey (31. Januar 2011)

Ich meine ja nur vileicht kens ja noch mehr aber dem is ja net so nicht immer alles so negativ interpretieren ist nicht jeder dauerunzufireden


----------



## Ohrensammler (31. Januar 2011)

Ischey schrieb:


> Und mehr sinn hat das ding net?



Immerhin was oder.
Die dusselige Statue Priester/irgendwas macht nur ne grüne Lichtsäule auf einen drauf für 10 Sekunden.
Oder der zweite Ruhestein der sich den CD und den Ruheort mit dem ersten teilt.
DAS nenne ich wahre Sinnlosigkeit


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (31. Januar 2011)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Oder der zweite Ruhestein der sich den CD und den Ruheort mit dem ersten teilt.


und nicht den gildenbonus abbekommt also 30 min statt 15 min cd hat^^


----------



## Gümmel69 (31. Januar 2011)

Also bei mir hat der ausgebuddelte Ruhestein den Gildenbonus drauf und nur 15 Minuten Abklingzeit


----------



## campino76 (31. Januar 2011)

hat zwar nichts mit den items zu tun, aber halt mit archäologie: seit wann gibts die stimme wenn man einen schlüsselstein findet? ich buddel seit mitte dez., aber erst letzten samstag ist mir die stimme aufgefallen. sagt auch immer irgendeinen düsteren satz..


----------



## Terminsel (31. Januar 2011)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Oder der zweite Ruhestein der sich den CD und den Ruheort mit dem ersten teilt.
> DAS nenne ich wahre Sinnlosigkeit



Der zweite Ruhestein hat ein verstecktes Easteregg. Manchmal, wenn man sich an seinen Heimatort portet, wird man von einer geisterhaften Zwergin verfolgt.


----------



## Trez (31. Januar 2011)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> und nicht den gildenbonus abbekommt also 30 min statt 15 min cd hat^^



So grad getestet, hat durch den Gildenbonus 15 Minuten CD.


----------



## StrangeInside (31. Januar 2011)

campino76 schrieb:


> hat zwar nichts mit den items zu tun, aber halt mit archäologie: seit wann gibts die stimme wenn man einen schlüsselstein findet? ich buddel seit mitte dez., aber erst letzten samstag ist mir die stimme aufgefallen. sagt auch immer irgendeinen düsteren satz..



das soll angeblich nicht von archäologie selbst kommen sondern ist ein kleiner scherz von den machern von DBM und es erscheinen beim ausgraben von schlüsselsteinen die soundfiles von c'thun und yogg saron. hab mich anfangs auch gewundert weils ja nicht schon seit anfang cata da war drum versuchte ich rauszufinden worans liegt bzw was es bedeutet.


----------



## Shaila (31. Januar 2011)

Ich denke es ist eine Art Rätsel oder so. Es hat auf jedenfall etwas mit der noch bevorstehenden Geschichte zu tun.

EDIT: Im Bezug auf die alten Götter. Handelt sich wohl um eben jenen unter dem Quell der Ewigkeit. Weiss nicht, ob der in Cata bisher irgendwie vorkam.Könnte sich damit wohl um den mächtigsten der alten Götter von Azeroth handeln.


----------



## Girderia (31. Januar 2011)

Nicht zu vergessen sind viele der Sprüche eine Hommage bzw. Zitate an/aus Lovecrafts Cthulhu (wie vieles in WoW, z.B. die alten götter - wer es nicht kennt solle die Geschichten unbedingt lesen)


----------



## Shadohjake (31. Januar 2011)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Ich denke es ist eine Art Rätsel oder so. Es hat auf jedenfall etwas mit der noch bevorstehenden Geschichte zu tun.
> 
> EDIT: Im Bezug auf die alten Götter. Handelt sich wohl um eben jenen unter dem Quell der Ewigkeit. Weiss nicht, ob der in Cata bisher irgendwie vorkam.Könnte sich damit wohl um den mächtigsten der alten Götter von Azeroth handeln.




Nope,das ist kein Rätsel sondern Zitate aus den Werken von H.P. Lovecraft, ein Schriftsteller welcher sich mit okkulten Dingen wie Dämonenbeschwörung und alten "Todesgöttern" beschäftigt hat. Auch Yogg-Saron und C'thun sind von Lovecraft inspiriert, z.b. kommt dort ein Todesgott namens C'thulhu vor.

EDIT: grad gesehn dass mein Vorredner schon richtig geantwortet hat.


----------



## Fumika (31. Januar 2011)

Ischey schrieb:


> Und mehr sinn hat das ding net?



Was erhoffst du dir da ? xD

Sei froh das Yogg-Saron nicht aus der Schachtel gesprungen kommt beim öffnen und dich umhaut ^^

Wobei.... ....

Wenn mann so mitten in Sw oder Og aufen markt steht und das ding aufmacht.... ...

Ahhhhhh na ja n ander ma ;P


----------



## DarthMarkus1st (31. Januar 2011)

Fumika schrieb:


> Wenn mann so mitten in Sw oder Og aufen markt steht und das ding aufmacht.... ...
> 
> Ahhhhhh na ja n ander ma ;P



wie ge!l ist die Idee denn? SUPER, direkt mal an Blizz weiterleiten


----------



## derDelo (31. Januar 2011)

wird genau so ein spassfreies teil sein wie die anderen ausbuddelfunteile auch


----------



## Technocrat (31. Januar 2011)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Die dusselige Statue Priester/irgendwas macht nur ne grüne Lichtsäule auf einen drauf für 10 Sekunden.
> Oder der zweite Ruhestein der sich den CD und den Ruheort mit dem ersten teilt.
> DAS nenne ich wahre Sinnlosigkeit



Ja, aber es sind genauu diese Dinge, die WoW von seinen Klones unterscheiden. Also, genießen!


----------



## Shaila (31. Januar 2011)

Shadohjake schrieb:


> Nope,das ist kein Rätsel sondern Zitate aus den Werken von H.P. Lovecraft, ein Schriftsteller welcher sich mit okkulten Dingen wie Dämonenbeschwörung und alten "Todesgöttern" beschäftigt hat. Auch Yogg-Saron und C'thun sind von Lovecraft inspiriert, z.b. kommt dort ein Todesgott namens C'thulhu vor.
> 
> EDIT: grad gesehn dass mein Vorredner schon richtig geantwortet hat.



Meine Antwort schließt das von dir genannte aber irgendwie nicht aus ? Die WoW Story und die von Lovecraft hängen ja wohl unweigerlich zusammen. Demnach ist es ein Rätsel über die Geschichtsentwicklung in WoW rund um die alten Götter.


----------



## Doofkatze (2. Februar 2011)

Also ich werde gerade durch die Stimme etwas paranoid. Niemand glaubt mir, das ich etwas höre bei der Archäologie. Dachte, dieses anflüstern wäre gebietsgebunden...

Ständig "ich komme, um dich zu holen" ist jetzt nicht sooo mein Ding. Betreibe gerade jeden Tag Archäologie Oo


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (2. Februar 2011)

Trez schrieb:


> So grad getestet, hat durch den Gildenbonus 15 Minuten CD.


ui haben sie den gefixt? im dezember war es noch nicht so...


----------



## Ischey (14. März 2011)

Gibts eigentlich scho irgendwo ne Liste was für neue Items kommen mit dem patch?

Egal ob Sinn oder Sinnlositem


----------



## Karli1994 (14. März 2011)

DarthMarkus1st schrieb:


> wie ge!l ist die Idee denn? SUPER, direkt mal an Blizz weiterleiten



genau dann hört man 3 mal am tag im /2 lfm yoggi nuke nur mit 9k gs und erfahrung voraus gesetzt keine kackboons erwünscht


----------



## Valdrasiala (14. März 2011)

Die düstere Stimme in Archäologie kommt von DBM. Kann man in den Optionen auch bequem ausschalten.


----------



## Killiano (15. Juli 2011)

Valdrasiala schrieb:


> Die düstere Stimme in Archäologie kommt von DBM. Kann man in den Optionen auch bequem ausschalten.



es ist ein hammer geiles rätsel PPP


----------

